# wounded police dog walks again



## steve davis (Mar 24, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BDWxAKMle9g

dont know if this has been posted up on the forum yet but i wanted to know if anyone has more info on what happened here.


----------



## Julie Argo (Feb 22, 2009)

I don't know anything about this but it sure warmed my heart. I hope the guy that shot him got what he deserved. It was really nice to see how the community got together to help support the dog and help with the bills. A story like this shows that humanity isn't completely lost.


----------



## Becky Shilling (Jul 11, 2006)

The officer was shot once thru the leg and the dog caught two shots. I had some links on it, I'll try to round them up again.


----------



## Marina Schmidt (Jun 11, 2009)

Saw it a while ago yet. I sure warms my heart!


----------

